# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  3D поддержка в Linux

## Trip

Всем доброго времени суток.
У меня вопрос касаемо проблемы с 3Д в Linux. Дело в том, что моя графиккарта nVidia 8600 GT не воспринимается Linux, т.е. нет поддержки 3Д. Как это можно исправить и можно ли вообще. В иностранных форумах никакой помощи не нашёл, кроме как сообщений о том, что это невозможно. Может, всётаки есть какая-то лазейка?

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Solo_s

Во-первых, для начала, не плохо было бы понять о каком дистрибутиве идет речь. Во вторых, информации на этот счет море (в том числе и на оффсайтах).
Например: http://ru.opensuse.org/NVIDIA

----------


## Trip

Да, конечно, информации я мало дал, Вы правы. Речь идёт о ОС Linux openSUSE 11.0 с графической поверхностью KDE 4. На основном сайте OpenSUSE я нашёл ответ на вышепоставленный вопрос. Установил всё по инструкции. Теперь компьютер распознаёт драйвер nvidia, но 3D поддержка так и не работает. Кроме того, после установки драйвера графика перестала работать. Выдал ошибку kwin или что-то типо этого. Спасла лишь переустановка дисплейдравера. При этом были выявлены конфликты в OpenGL, которые были исправлены. Как итог: всё вернулось от чего ушло. 3D не работает.

----------

